# Meyer Super v2 vs. Blizzard 8611 vs. Boss DXT 10'



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I am new to this site (first post). I have been reading and doing most of my research on this site for awhile. Great tool!

Now to the discussion...

I currently have a Western Unimount 8'6" straight blade with Pro Tech wings installed. I recently purchased a 2000 F550 4X4 and would like to put a new plow on it. My goal is to purchase the most efficient plow for moving 2"-8" of snow on a regular basis. Most of my lots are about the size of a Pizza Hut parking lot (2 are actually PH parking lots) with a few 2+ acre lots. I currently only plow commercial lots, but am planning on expanding into the residential side most of which will be long driveways out in the country.

I have done quite a bit of research and the 3 plows that most intrigue me are the Meyer Super v2, Blizzard 8611, and the Boss DXT 10'.

I am told that the Blizzard 8611 will be more efficient then the two v plows listed...

Pros(in my opinion)
Meyer Super V2 = 10'6" in a v plow! Versatility of a v plow. Could possibly install Pro Tech wings for the big lots to really cut some time putting me at 12'2" in overall width (not sure this is a good idea though?).
Boss DXT 10' = From what I've read it is really hard to beat a Boss. This plow just looks and sounds like a tough plow for commercial use. Even though it isn't as wide as the Meyer, my gut tells me it is a much better plow not having used either. Both full trip and trip edge technology. Also possibly install Pro Tech wings for the big lots to really cut some time.
Blizzard 8611 = I'm told that this plow will cut a bit more time off compared to the 2 v plows. It is manufactured by DD so the assumption is that it is also a tough plow.

Cons(in my opinion)
Meyer Super V2 = Meyer has kind of a bad name from what I can see based on the last models of V's.
Boss DXT 10' = Pretty darn expensive! Hard to justify spending the money if it is indeed not as productive as the Blizzard 8611
Blizzard 8611 = Though I am hearing that it is very productive and will save time, I have also heard that the wings sometimes will freeze in a position if you strike something a bit to hard. Also that it snaps back with quite a bit of force when the blade is tripped, hard enough to crack lights.

Thoughts...?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

YakimaStilley;1674151 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Pros(in my opinion)
> Meyer Super V2 = 10'6" in a v plow! Versatility of a v plow. Could possibly install Pro Tech wings for the big lots to really cut some time putting me at 12'2" in overall width (not sure this is a good idea though?). Wings probably not, nor really needed
> ...


Biggest thing you're missing is dealer support. While I keep spare parts and plows you might not, and the dealer that has the best service DURING the storm would win my vote. I have a great local D&D dealer, but the boss and Meyer dealers aren't open in a storm. Also a 550 to plow a pizza hut? Bit big IMO. My 3500 GM is sometimes to much of a hassle in the smaller size lots like that!


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you. I really appreciate the input!

As far as the wings, it was just a thought to take a wider bight in those big lots that take many passes. I'm not sure of the idea myself.

As for the dealers, there isn't much dealer support here in Washington State. There is a SnowDogg dealer locally and then a Meyer dealer a few hours away. I will end up stocking parts and doing most of the work myself (as I have in the past). If something is over my head I have a local guy who can fix just about anything (he hasn't let me down yet). I am fortunate that I know a couple guys that have plow trucks that they only use to plow their personal stuff. They both have said that if I need a plow in a tight spot that I can barrow theirs. 

As far as the F550, I need this size truck for the spring, summer and fall months for the other part of my business. I agree that it will be cumbersome on the smaller lots, but the goal is to have a smaller 4X4 by next fall with a smaller set up. I'm thinking about a Jeep Wrangler with a 7'ish straight blade or maybe a small v.

Thanks again for the input. I really appreciate it!


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I think any of them would work for you. I guess I would go with the Blizzard. It will do what you want it to do and is optimum for the lots. Plus, you don't have to screw around fabbing up wings and spending more money on wings. If you enjoy fabbing stuff up though; well that is another story...


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, I've thought about experimenting in the future with fab'n the components I like into one plow, but for now I would like to just plug and play with as little hassle as possible.

Thanks again!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

After last years blizzard, i firmly believe that if youre only going to own one plow it needs to be a V. If you have multiples get an expanding and use it on the light snows


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

I think I understand where you're coming from, but can you elaborate as to why...?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Having 12' of plow is a problem when theres 32" of snow on the ground. When youre running 3 trucks put an expanding on one and it eill be great on most storms. But it will never turn into a v when you need to break out heavy snow.


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

That is where I thought you were going with it. Very good point. Which v plows do you recommend? I like the Boss DXT 10' and the Meyer Super 10'6". I talked to a dealer today about the new Western MVP3 9'6", but that's a foot shorter than the Meyer.

Another thing I like about the Meyer is the 5 year warranty when you register online.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I've owned blizzards since 2003. LOVE THEM.

Having a V for a 32" storm is nice. But ask yourself this, how often do you get 15"+ of snow? Or 10" of wet snow. Would it be worth not having the most efficient plow on the market for that once in 10 year storm? You'd be losing money every time you start the truck compared to the blizzard. The most i've plowed with my blizzard 810 is 12", and did not have much of a problem. Only thing that slowed it down was the frozen piles on entrenches from the highway department that were 5' tall. 

Id also considering your lots. Wide open, expandable way better. Smaller, lots of islands, possibly the V.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

alldayrj;1674434 said:


> Having 12' of plow is a problem when theres 32" of snow on the ground. When youre running 3 trucks put an expanding on one and it eill be great on most storms. But it will never turn into a v when you need to break out heavy snow.


Who is running a 12' plow?

Blizzard 8611 will only be 8'6" at minimum.

When is the last time you had 32" of snow?

Personally, I'll run plows that are the best 99% of the time. And for that 1%, yeah, it's going to suck, but with the weight that a 550 can hold, it is a far different animal than a 350 or 250.

As for the Blizzard slamming back and breaking lights, that's a new one. Is it possible? I'm sure it is, but so is ripping the plow off the front of one's truck.

Except for one, my entire truck fleet is Blizzards. 3 8611's on 2 550's and 1 450. For my work and my type of snowfalls, there is nothing better. I have 3 350's with 8611 LP's. A JD with an 8611. A Toolcat with an 810. A F800 with an 8611.

Since the 8611 is still PH1, they aren't much different than pre-DD 8611's. Different pump but I think they have that worked out.


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

"Since the 8611 is still PH1, they aren't much diffeent than pre-DD 8611's. Different pump but I think they have that worked out."

k, your going to have to school me a little bit... What does all this mean? About the only part I think I understand is the "DD" (Douglas Dynamics). As I understand it, Blizzard was purchased by DD. If I read into your statement a little, the old "pre-DD" are better? Lilweeds made this statement earlier in this thread (in his opinion).


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The old style Blizzards, pre-DD, are better, there is no doubt about it. 

Basically DD weakened the plow so that it would be lighter and fit on more platforms. They eliminated structural steel. Except for the 8611's, which still have a boxed moldbard and PH1 mount. 

I would never by a DD Blizzard other than an 8611, of which I have 3 that are post-DD and 2 that are pre-DD.


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

Are you happy with the post DD 8611, specifically compared to your pre DD?

If I were to look for a pre DD, where would be a good place to look?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes, but mine were after the pump gear debacle. 

If I knew, I would have bought 1 or 10. It's difficult to find 8611's for sale. Pre or post. 

If you're going with the 8611, you'll be fine with the post-DD. 

FWIW, I do small, medium and some large lots. The 8611 will handle any of them just fine. If I were you, my choice would be the 8611, hands down. 

Different animal, but I plowed\salted a bank and dentist lot combo last year with an F800\8611 in approximately 30 minutes, combined they are less than half an acre. I then went to a mall we do that is over 5 acres. Plowed and salted that in 2.5 hours. I love the 550-650 size trucks. Maneuverable, can carry a lot of salt and don't get bogged down until you start getting a lot of snow. Like a foot+. 

You load your 550 up and you will seldom need 4WD, unless it's hilly by you. This will help with turning immensely. On the 550 I just sold I only needed it when using the back plow or a lot of snow on the roads.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I would buy THE BOSS V, I got the first one in the 90's and still run them. Here in WI where I do a lot of longer residential driveways there is a problem with drifting. I would not get them open with a straight blade. Also the towns are some what lacking in cleaning the roads. So it is handy to run the V plow a few inches off the road to blow through the drifts. I have one 8'2" with wings that make it 10'. To me the V plow can adapt to any kind of plowing that you may do. A 10' DXT with wings (if they make them for it) would be almost 12'. The BOSS wings are very nice, they look like part of the plow and not an after thought. Go off and on in seconds.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

And I forgot, Yes they do cost more. But I believe you get what you pay for and I have never said to my self "I wish I would have gotten the cheaper one". Not saying the others are cheap I just don't use them. Now I think maybe once I got something cheap and regretted it. Tried to make it better and spent more than if I would have just got what I wanted to start with. Or maybe that was in a bad dream.


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

Mark, thank you very much! it looks like I will be buying a Blizzard 8611lp plow.

Storks Auto in Bernville, PA has them for $6k plus shipping. I will probably be ordering by the end of the week. 

Yeah, I'm excited to set my F550 up. I have been driving a 450 4x4 for 2 years for the company I work for in the hop industry. The only difference between that one and the one I bought is I went with a 2000 7.3 (so older) vs the 2008 6.4 I drive for the hop supply company. I'm pretty pumped to get'r set up!


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Yakima, DO NOT BY the lp. It is called low pro. Its a lightweight 8611 and it has all the disadvatages of being post-DD as mention before. THey did change the LP, but not the full size 8611. Your truck can handle the full size so do your self a favor and get it. It's heavier and i believe 2" taller. So it will hold more snow. 

Max, the only reason the Vs work for you is because you do driveways. Which are small. Open lots or big places, the blizzards will run circles around Vs all day. Again, buy the plow that is suited best to your buiness and needs.

Also, when you wear out the edges. Do not buy stock ones. Call up Jerre at Jerres Service in Erie, PA and order a set with carbides on them. They will last 5x as long at 2x the price. So big savings there. I have 2 sets that I have had on mine since 09. Still going to be able to run them this year.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

I would agree with mae that the LP might not be the best choice in this situation. Not because it is the newer design, but because it is a bit light for a medium-duty truck. You are talking over 500 lbs. of steel worth of difference. That is a major difference.
I think all the plow choices you gave would serve you well. My biggest concern would be dealer service since only a stocking parts dealer can get you working again fast.


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

Interesting... I will have to get a quote for the full size 8611.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Third vote for the full size, for both reasons given. The LP is the new design that is weaker than the old and the standard is heavier, built for a 550 and will withstand the weight behind it much better than an LP. And the higher moldboard.

I have 3 pre--DD LP's on my 350's and all have had bent wings or slide boxes at one point in time or another. 

The best thing about Blizzards is even if you do bend a wing or slide box and it won't retract, you still have full use of the wing. In the out position.


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok, so I got a quote for $6,400 for the full size 8611. I have to pay just over $600 to get it here, but that is still way under what anybody around here is selling one for.

Mark, I agree with you that at least the blade would be stuck in the extended position. I would still repair it. Part of what makes these plows so cool in my opinion is the ability to go from 8'6" to 11' with the touch of a button.

Now for the next question I have for you guys... Anyone figure out how to make it snow try...?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1674574 said:


> Who is running a 12' plow?
> 
> Blizzard 8611 will only be 8'6" at minimum.
> 
> When is the last time you had 32" of snow?


Sorry i meant 11

My 9' was slapping the truck around, not the snow, and i had 1000 lbs of sand in the back of the 250 in 4wd

Last year haha

Listen, everyone plows different lots in different areas with different types of snow

By me, its always concrete snow. And theres always a 4' wall in front of where you want to go from the town trucks.

I didnt say dont buy an expanding plow. I plan on getting one in a few years. This guy obviously doesnt have a maxed out route, and on these points i thing a v is the best starter plow.

Plus BOSS doesnt have bad years, its allllways good wesport


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

I think for the place that you live with the right size truck it is a no brainer go with the blizzard save time money and hassles just keep stock of parts you may need.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

alldayrj;1675790 said:


> Plus BOSS doesnt have bad years, its allllways good wesport


You apparently never owned a not-so-RapidTach2.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

I put two Blizzard 8611pp on my 2012 f550's. I am a die hard Western guy I own 15 Western plows, but I have to say that the Blizzards did cut my time in half. I like them so much I just bought two more used blizzards and installed them on my skidsteer and new John Deere 244j. My 2cents.


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

PALS - Do you have a Western 8'6" straight blade with Pro Tech wings? 

The reason I ask us this is the exact plow I use and was wondering how much time I can look to save. With the wings on its about 10'2" compared to the 11'.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1676241 said:


> You apparently never owned a not-so-RapidTach2.


Agreed. We have 1 RT2 left that I hate hooking/unhooking up. But the plow still works perfectly besides that.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

No that I never did use. I just like the fact that with the Blizzard I have my guys do all my smaller lots with them, and if my guys are backed up on the big commercial lots they go their and help out. What I like is that it is a pusher when both the wings are curved in. The only down fall is that you just have to put someone that knows what they are doing when snowplowing.


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey Stephen What plow did you end up getting?


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

I ended up not purchasing a plow this season. I got cold feet you could say. The F550 I bought ended up taking longer to get here from Tulsa then it was supposed to. Most of our winter comes in December and January here. I didn't get the truck here until the end of December. My wife and I talked and just didn't see the point in trying to sale the old truck and purchasing a new plow (that wouldn't have been here until mid January) just to use it for less then half the season. I am glad we made this decision because it was another dry winter here in Yakima.


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

Also, I am back on the fence on what plow to purchase... Someone gave good advice and said, "Why don't you try getting a hold of the manufactures and see who is most available being that you don't have much dealer support in your area." I did this and by far Snowdogg (Buyers) was the quickest to respond and easiest to deal with. That and I do also have a dealer in my area of Snowdogg (the whole who will have your back in the middle of the storm thing). My personal preference is still either Boss or Western with a slight edge to Western unless I am going to fork out the big bucks and buy a Boss DXT, then the edge it to Boss. But both brands are quite a bit more for pretty much the same product and it took me forever to get a hold of anyone at Western. Meyer was unreachable. I called them twice with no call back.

That said, you guys have been great at Storks. I would have no problem buying a Western from you being that you keep parts stocked up and have been very helpful. The only temptation to go Snowdogg is cost and their reps have been very welcoming. Plus, the wings on a Snowdogg I think are bit more user friendly and add a whole 24" total to the blade.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would really look into the dxt with a set of wings.. I have a 9.2 dxt with a set of boss wings on my 2013 f350.. one of my subs has a new power plow.. it is not a blizzard it is a western or a fisher but he told me it's the same size as the 8611.. he really busted my butt about buying the boss but a few storms ago we plowed a large lot together and my dxt would move more snow than his plow no questions asked!!! The v is also works very well carrying snow around corners.. I had thought about a power plow but after having my dxt with wings I will not buy anything else. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rob_cook2001;1779656 said:


> I would really look into the dxt with a set of wings.. I have a 9.2 dxt with a set of boss wings on my 2013 f350.. one of my subs has a new power plow.. it is not a blizzard it is a western or a fisher but he told me it's the same size as the 8611.. he really busted my butt about buying the boss but a few storms ago we plowed a large lot together and my dxt would move more snow than his plow no questions asked!!! The v is also works very well carrying snow around corners.. I had thought about a power plow but after having my dxt with wings I will not buy anything else. Good luck on your purchase.


Your sub is an idiot.

There is only one 8611.

Also, Blizzard wings do not have to be removed to be legal width.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

YakimaStilley;1674151 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have done quite a bit of research and the 3 plows that most intrigue me are the Meyer Super v2, Blizzard 8611, and the Boss DXT 10'.
> 
> ...


I can only speak from our experiences. The wide-outs are a big hit. You will not be disappointed in them.

Boss plows are worth the upfront costs. I can't imagine you being disappointed at all in their products either.

The Meyer V's are another story. We bought well over twenty 10.5', 9.5' and 8.5' V's this past fall and put them to the test. The results are not favorable. I don't really feel the need to go into all the details and problems we have had with these on an open forum...but to their credit they are working with us to solve the problems these plows have. We're confident their products will improve over time.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

I know the humor I may derive from his comments is purely unintentional, but I must thank Mark for the laugh. Thumbs Up


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

maelawncare;1674537 said:


> I've owned blizzards since 2003. LOVE THEM.
> 
> Having a V for a 32" storm is nice. But ask yourself this, how often do you get 15"+ of snow? Or 10" of wet snow. Would it be worth not having the most efficient plow on the market for that once in 10 year storm? You'd be losing money every time you start the truck compared to the blizzard. The most i've plowed with my blizzard 810 is 12", and did not have much of a problem. Only thing that slowed it down was the frozen piles on entrenches from the highway department that were 5' tall.
> 
> Id also considering your lots. Wide open, expandable way better. Smaller, lots of islands, possibly the V.


x2Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

TCLA;1779740 said:


> I can only speak from our experiences. The wide-outs are a big hit. You will not be disappointed in them.
> 
> Boss plows are worth the upfront costs. I can't imagine you being disappointed at all in their products either.
> 
> The Meyer V's are another story. We bought well over twenty 10.5', 9.5' and 8.5' V's this past fall and put them to the test. The results are not favorable. I don't really feel the need to go into all the details and problems we have had with these on an open forum...but to their credit they are working with us to solve the problems these plows have. We're confident their products will improve over time.


Care to share any of the main issues, maybe in a separate thread or PM me? I purchased one in the fall as well (8.5 V2) and have been quite happy with it. I have a few things I'd like tweaked but nothing major and the peace of mind of a 5 year warranty is nice!


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks to everyone! All of your opinions are of great help. 

To me from all of the reading I've done on this thread, other threads, and other research I've done, here is where I'm at right now...

The Blizzard will kick the pants off of any straight blade with or without wings and any v plow without wings on the market. But where it gets interesting to me is when you take a 9'+ v and put wins on it. 

I still don't have actual numbers from Western on how much the wings add, but I'm told it's about a foot, 9.5 + 1 = 10.5' total. Still smaller than the 8611...

I also don't know the exact numbers on Boss wings, but let's go with a foot. 9'2" + 1' = 10'2". Still smaller than the 8611...

I do have numbers for Snowdogg and at 9'6" + 2' = 11'6" as a total for a v with wings, that's interesting. I would have the versatility of a v plow, a large swath for windrowing on the big lots (which I have several) and some of the benefits of a large winged plow... all in one. The only down side is that I would have to remove the wings (Snowdogg has a pretty cool design for that on their wings) to legally go down the road.

Does my logic make sense or am I missing something...? I've heard good things from Snowdogg owners and have a dealer/service guy in my town. 

Since I ended up not buying a plow for this winter I can continue my research for a little while. This is just where I am right now. 

Thoughts?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

If dealer support is ok, just get the 8611. My 2c And make sure you have a good accountant, you'll be looking for tax breaks with all thatpayup


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

The 9'-6" snowdogg V isn't going to hold up to an F550 as well as an 8611. My F350 is not even treating my Fisher XV 9'-6" nicely.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Boss wings are 11 inches for 22 inches total.


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you for the specs on the Boss wings maxwellp.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

YakimaStilley;1779939 said:


> Thanks to everyone! All of your opinions are of great help.
> 
> To me from all of the reading I've done on this thread, other threads, and other research I've done, here is where I'm at right now...
> 
> ...


Your math is wrong My 9.6 v + wings 10'' each So add 20'' to 9.6 Its 11'2'' wide
In my state I buy dot oversize permit for my truck so I don't have remove my wings


----------



## YakimaStilley (Dec 2, 2013)

Antlerart06;1780367 said:


> Your math is wrong My 9.6 v + wings 10'' each So add 20'' to 9.6 Its 11'2'' wide
> In my state I buy dot oversize permit for my truck so I don't have remove my wings


That's interesting. A sales rep told me that the wings add 2'to the blade, but I trust you being that you own the product. Probably was a generalization.

I called dot not to long ago to talk to them about an oversized permit, but never heard back. I'll try'em again.

Thanks for the info! 
How do you like the set up? What did you have before?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

YakimaStilley;1780509 said:


> That's interesting. A sales rep told me that the wings add 2'to the blade, but I trust you being that you own the product. Probably was a generalization.
> 
> I called dot not to long ago to talk to them about an oversized permit, but never heard back. I'll try'em again.
> 
> ...


Setup is nice

Before V plow I had 8ft straight blade that made custom Side boards 
This made my plow into a Box pusher With a bonus I made them so the plow could still trip I sold a lot kits back in 80s and 90s The last set I made was for my 93 Tractor in 93 I still run them. You can see the slot in the middle . My 11' plow is a full trip plow


----------

